#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Το Πράσινο Μίλι των Αυθαιρέτων

## Anna_R

Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο υπάρχει μια επιστολή ενός συνάδελφου μηχανικού, προς τον πρόεδρο του ΤΕΕ 

Το παραθέτω γιατί νομίζω πως πολλοί από μας ταυτιζόμαστε εν όλω ή εν μέρη με τα λεγόμενά του......δυστυχώς.
http://emdydas-magnesia.blogspot.gr/...post_2217.html

----------


## Xάρης

Και ποιος ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας δεν ταυτίζεται με τον συνάδελφο;

Μόνο που αυτός είναι τυχερός!
Είναι ακόμα αρκετά νέος (36), έχει ήδη εμπειρία από κατασκευή, δεν είναι παντρεμένος (ακόμα), δεν έχει παιδιά (ακόμα), δεν έχει ιδιόκτητο σπίτι (ακόμα), έχει ήδη την εμπειρία της ζωής επί αρκετά χρόνια στο εξωτερικό, ίσως και κάποιες άκρες εκεί όπου σπούδασε (Αγγλία), με λίγα λόγια δεν έχει εμπόδια στο να φύγει στο εξωτερικό για μια καλύτερη ζωή.

Γεγονός είναι ότι η πλειονότητα ημών των μηχανικών δεν έχει αντικείμενο εργασίας ανάλογο των σπουδών μας.
Οι τακτοποιήσεις αυθαιρέτων, οι άδειες εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας, οι ανακαινίσεις, τα ενεργειακά πιστοποιητικά που στα μάτια του κόσμου είναι ένα αναγκαίο κακό (όχι αδίκως), ασχέτως αν μας προσφέρουν εισόδημα, δεν είναι εργασίες για επιστήμονες μηχανικούς με τετραετείς τουλάχιστον σπουδές.
Αυτά είναι αντικείμενα για αποφοίτους ΙΕΚ!

Αλήθεια επίσης είναι ότι όλοι οι νόμοι περί αυθαιρέτων των τελευταίων 4 ετών είναι καθαρά φοροεισπρακτικοί, άδικοι για τους νομοταγείς πολίτες και δεν λύνουν προβλήματα. Δεν θα ήθελα όμως να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο αυτήν τη στιγμή με το ζήτημα αυθαιρέτων.

Το θέμα είναι ότι αφού διαπιστώνουμε τα προβλήματα και συμφωνούμε όλοι σ' αυτά, *τι κάνουμε* ΕΜΕΙΣ και όχι ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ, *τι προτείνουμε*;

----------


## Anna_R

Πάντα πίστευα πως ο 4014 θα γινόταν μόνιμος. Ακόμα το πιστεύω.
Μόνο που άλλαξε όνομα κι έγινε 4178. Ίσως στο μέλλον να ξαναβαφτιστεί....




> Το θέμα είναι ότι αφού διαπιστώνουμε τα προβλήματα και συμφωνούμε όλοι σ' αυτά, *τι κάνουμε ΕΜΕΙΣ και όχι ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ, τι προτείνουμε;*


Αυτό είναι το ουσιώδες ερώτημα. 

Αν και (μου) φαίνεται δύσκολο να μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι, δεν είναι.
Υπάρχουν κάποιοι τομείς στους οποίους μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε κάτι
Το θέμα είναι ξεπεράσουμε κάποιες αναστολές που έχουμε, και να δράσουμε, να αντιδράσουμε.
Πάντα η πλειοψηφία είχε τη δύναμη. Γιατί όχι και τώρα?


Π.χ. 1. Να αντιδράσουμε για την υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση σε συγκεκριμένα ταμεία, και να απαιτήσουμε να είναι ελεύθερη η επιλογή της ασφάλισης. Είτε κρατική είτε ιδιωτική. 
Δεν είναι δίκαιο να είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να πληρώνουμε ότι ασφάλιστρο θέλουν οι κρατικοί ασφ. φορείς, και με όποια κριτήρια θέτουν.
Πρέπει να μπορούμε να επιλέγουμε. Υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες δράσεις πολιτών για το σκοπό αυτό.

Π.χ. 2. Να αντιδράσουμε για την αγορά των Ευρωκωδικων. Το αντίστοιχο θέμα που δημιουργήθηκε, ας γίνει η αρχή για μια συντονισμένη δράση διαμαρτυρίας προς όποιον αρμόδιο φορέα.

Ζούμε στην εποχή της πληροφορίας και της άμεσης ενημέρωσης, και έχουμε στα χέρια μας εργαλεία τα οποία μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ως όφελός μας.
Ας το κάνουμε!

----------


## Xάρης

> Πάντα πίστευα πως ο 4014 θα γινόταν μόνιμος. Ακόμα το πιστεύω.


Συμφωνούμε! Η πρότασή μου για τον μόνιμο χαρακτήρα του νόμου περί ρυθμίσεων αυθαιρέτων, *ΕΔΩ*.

Χαίρομαι δε πολύ που διαβάζω κάποιες προτάσεις τις οποίες και θα σχολιάσω.

*1.* Αν σταματήσει η υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση στα δημόσια ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, φοβάμαι ότι θα καταρρεύσουν και μάλιστα πολύ σύντομα.
Συμφωνώ όμως ότι πρέπει να έχουμε το δικαίωμα επιλογής! Αποδεχόμενοι όμως και της συνέπειες κατάρρευσης μιας ιδιωτικής ασφαλιστικής. Στις ΗΠΑ πάντως, όταν η μεγαλύτερη ιδιωτική ασφαλιστική της χώρας πήγαινε για κλείσιμο πριν λίγα χρόνια, τη στήριξε για να μην προκληθεί κοινωνική αναταραχή.
Κάτι αντίστοιχο που γίνεται εδώ με τις ιδιωτικές τράπεζες που πλέον έχουν κρατικοποιηθεί καθώς το 90% των μετοχών το κατέχει το κρατικό ΤΧΣ. 

Συμπληρώνω ότι είναι απαράδεκτο αυτό που γίνεται με το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και την ασφάλιση της "ιδιότητας".

Τέλος, θα έπρεπε να διαχωριστούν οι εισφορές για ιατροφαρμακευτική κάλυψη (πρώην ΚΥΤ νυν ΕΟΠΥΥ) από τις λοιπές ασφαλιστικές εισφορές (σύνταξης).

*2.* Είχαν γίνει κάποιες κινήσεις κινήσεις στο παρελθόν, μαζεύτηκαν κάπου 1.000 υπογραφές, σταλθήκαν επιστολές σε ΤΕΕ, πρωθυπουργό κ.λπ. αλλά τίποτα. 
Εκτός από όσους μεμονωμένους μηχανικούς ασχολούνται με στατικές μελέτες οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοι αδιαφορούν γιατί δεν καίγονται και θεωρούν ότι δεν τους αφορά.

----------


## Anna_R

> Αν σταματήσει η υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση στα δημόσια ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, φοβάμαι ότι θα καταρρεύσουν και μάλιστα πολύ σύντομα.


Και θεωρείς ότι δεν θα καταρρεύσουν έτσι κι αλλιώς? (για να μην πω ότι πρακτικά έχουν ήδη καταρρεύσει),
όταν η πλειοψηφία των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών αδυνατεί να αντεπεξέλθει στις υποχρεώσεις του, και όταν οι προοπτικές για μια αχτίδα φωτός προς το καλύτερο είναι ακόμη ανύπαρκτες και μακρινό όνειρο?

Και τι κάνουν γι' αυτό?
- χρεώνουν με υπέρογκα ασφάλιστρα τους ασφαλισμένους, τα οποία δεν μπορούν να τα εισπράξουν, και να τους απειλούν με κατάσχεση της περιουσίας τους. Είναι σωστό αυτό?
Ας μην θίξουμε το θέμα για το αν το ασφάλιστρο ανταποκρίνεται ή όχι στις παροχές, είτε περίθαλψης είτε συνταξιοδότησης.... αυτά είναι γνωστά. Τα έχουμε καταπιεί όλα.

- δίνουν δικαίωμα μείωσης ασφαλίστρων στους συνεπείς, και στους ασυνεπείς όχι. Είναι λογικό αυτό?
Μπορεί να είναι δίκαιο, αλλά οχι λογικό εν καιρό κρίσης. 
Γιατί δεν το έκαναν αυτό προ του 2008?

Φυσικά και πρέπει να αποδεχτούμε τις συνέπειες κατάρρευσης ιδιωτικής ασφαλιστικής.
Τουλάχιστον θα είναι επιλογή μας. 
Κάτι αντίστοιχο με τις ΗΠΑ συνέβη και με την ΑΣΠΙΣ στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Μόνο που σ' αυτή την περίπτωση οι άνθρωποι έχουν χάσει τα λεφτά τους, δυστυχώς.
Ας μπουν όμως στο "παιχνίδι" και οι ιδιωτικές ασφαλιστικές, κι ας υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός για το πώς και ποιός θα μας κάνει "πελάτες". 
Ελπίζω τότε να υπάρχει ανταποδοτικό όφελος, γιατί σήμερα πληρώνουμε έναν κατώτατο μισθό για να πάρουμε...τίποτα.

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον διαχωρισμό των εισφορών.

Λυπάμαι που ακούω ότι μαζεύτηκαν μόνο 1000 υπογραφές. Τόσοι μηχανικοί μόνο 1000?
Νομίζω ότι ο αριθμός υπογραφών πρέπει να ξεπερνά το 50% για να καταφέρεις κάτι.

Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι υπάρχουν θέματα που αφορούν ΟΛΟΥΣ μας.
Πρέπει, τουλάχιστον τώρα που ξεβολευτήκαμε, να κάνουμε κάτι.
Αν όχι, θα είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας.

----------


## Xάρης

Απλώς η κατάρρευση θα έρθει γρηγορότερα.
Θεωρώ ότι είναι μαθηματικά βέβαιο ότι δεν βγαίνουμε!
Αν συνεχιστεί δε η κατάσταση δεν υπάρχει ούτε διέξοδος, ούτε καν για μακρινό όνειρο μπορούμε να μιλάμε.

Η αμερικανική ΑIG δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ΑΣΠΙΣ όσον αφορά το μέγεθος και κατ' επέκταση τις συνέπειες της κατάρρευσης.
Θα ήταν σαν να λέγαμε ότι αύριο καταρρέει η Εθνική, η Πειραιώς, η Alpha και η Eurobank μαζί και όλοι οι καταθέτες χάνουν και το τελευταίο ευρώ των καταθέσεών τους.

----------

